# KKL Dentition



## GranvilleGS (Nov 6, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right section to ask this in so feel free to move if necessary. I was wondering about the dentition certifications for the German conformation. I just noticed that my 2 year old male has chipped a tooth (an incisor). It's not a severe chip yet, but I'm sure eventually that tooth will have to be removed. If I get him schutzhund titled later and want to go for a KKL how do I go about notating that he had full dentition? Is there something that I can have a judge or veterinarian fill out now before the tooth sustains further damage?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You have two options (or both):

1. Have a vet take an x-ray before the tooth is removed (make sure the plate has the date, name of dog, registration, and tat or chip number as well as the vet's other info).

2. Take the dog to a conformation show and do the dental exam. I'm not sure about USA but I've seen them offered at every WDA show because the SV judges can do them. If it's not on the entry form, contact the club and see if they offer it, usually they will. Usually they are $10-$20.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Double check on the USA web-site for the forms and get it done now via a vet. Just in case.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We do out dental checks at shows prior to the breed survey. Usually at 1 yr old. The vet documentation has to be thorough and missing teeth have to be documented via xray.

So, Kiera and Mia (almost done teething) will be done.

There are many people that try to go around the rules with dogs with missing teeth (2-3). That is why the requirements are in place.


----------

